# Hello I am Libra63 composer and minimalist



## Libra63 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm a composer and engineer. I studied music theory on the conservatory and I am a big fan of minimalism and film music.

I studied the Tintinnabulli techniques from Arvo Part and my theme for music is:
Silence is surrounded by music and you still notice the silence.

I like to speak a lot with a few words.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to VI!


----------



## veetguitar (Sep 17, 2009)

That sounds interesting. You are welcome to elaboarate on what you exactly mean or just give a link.


----------



## Libra63 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/libra63

Read and listen.

Cheers


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Mate !


----------



## Niah (Sep 17, 2009)

hey Libra welcome

I'm a great fan of arvo part and minimalism


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Libra63 and welcome. I listened to your album and impulse buyed it.


----------

